# Anyone know a good FPS/RPG Hybrid PC Game?



## Rude

I like the one thats similar to TES: Oblivion

BTW is the a FPS/RPG game thats uses guns but not futuristic weapons


----------



## Tiber Septim

Try Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. It's excellent. Also, if you like Oblivion, give Morrowind a go. Oblivion has better graphics and combat but Morrowind is superior in every other aspect.


----------

